

Exhale – Check yourself before you wreck yourself - flaviusone
http://www.getexhale.com/
Site URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.getexhale.com&#x2F;
Presentation URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;BKDGU0<p>Have you ever woke up after a late night party fearing you will not be fit to drive to work? Our study has shown that over 30% of drivers admitted driving under the influence.<p>The answer to this problem is Exhale, our smartphone breathalyzer.<p>Simply exhale into the device and instantly get relevant information such as how long until you are street legal again, or if you are in a hurry, be able to get a ride by cab or by friend. Exhale enhances your ability to drink responsibly and gets you to your destination safely. If you don’t intend to drive we’ve got you covered too.<p>You will be able to compare your “score” with your friends in a new era of drinking games.
======
flaviusone
Hey guys, I am working on a start up idea with some friends and we would like
some feedback! Thank you for your time!

Have you ever woke up after a late night party fearing you will not be fit to
drive to work? Our study has shown that over 30% of drivers admitted driving
under the influence.

The answer to this problem is Exhale, our smartphone breathalyzer.

Simply exhale into the device and instantly get relevant information such as
how long until you are street legal again, or if you are in a hurry, be able
to get a ride by cab or by friend. Exhale enhances your ability to drink
responsibly and gets you to your destination safely. If you don’t intend to
drive we’ve got you covered too.

You will be able to compare your “score” with your friends in a new era of
drinking games.

Presentation URL: [http://goo.gl/BKDGU0](http://goo.gl/BKDGU0)

